# need help please, for skill 1825



## porsche119 (Jul 17, 2005)

does anyone know what company makes guide bushings for my skil 1825. I could find a store that sells skil products, but maybe i could find something at home depot or something?


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I would check with Skil, if theydon't have bushings for it they may offer an adaptor to use PC bushings, which are readilly available. They may offer a new base plate with a 1 3/16ths hole which also would fit PC bushings. You could also check with Oak-Park, to see if the offer a base tofit that router, but then you would have to get bushings from them since they use a larger size than PC.
Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------

